# pup behavor



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

New pup in the house. 8 weeks old. At breeders showed crazy great prey drive with a rag on a teaser pole. Chases balls geat.. returns some to you. Consistently the first in the litter to get to the ball. Big coffee can of shaking bolts thrown in the pen and rolled around while eating. Obnoxious. No reaction other than looking at it. Kept eating. Not as crazy interested in people as the others. Played fine, and social, but not super focused on me like the others. Seemed independent and confident is how I took all of that. I hope that's the correct interpretation.

Endured a 6 hour trip home in a crate, first time in a crate. No whining through the entire 6 hour trip. No car sickness, no peeing in crate. Was NOT wanting to get out of crate at rest stops, however. I was not liking this, but he could have been feeling ill without vomiting. Also the crate was up in he air and he may not have liked the height. I hope hat's the right interpretation.

When we came home, he was outside with us on the deck. He was unaffected by firecrackers we set off 15 feet away. Acknowledged them, but didn't move. Stayed with us and played.

Later at night as he was exploring the deck, he tiped over a small empty plastic flowerpot. He was initially startled by this. It rolled back and forth a few times.. looking alive. He stood back, barked, then went up and pounced and bit. All took about 5 seconds. Then pranced around with it in his mouth. At first I was thinking the initial startle was not good, but it seemed like an overall good reaction, with the barking then biting and overall short time span. I hope that's the right interpretation.

Overall a very calm pup. No whining and such. Seems very calm compared to a previous GSD pup I had. 

Hasn't messed in crate yet. Discovered stairs and zips up and down them. 

Anything I should be alerted to here?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Careful with the stairs both as a joint issue and because puppies are klutzy and you likely don't want to take them in to get a broken leg fixed. Sounds fine otherwise to me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would have waited a few days before the firecrackers. 15ft away, on the first day at home, for an 8wk old.. You got lucky on this one. Even for a pup with good genetics, this could have created issues.
This sounds like a nice pup. TAKE YOUR TIME!! ;-)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Slow down!! :lol: I know, working pup, you want to test out those nerves. Reality is, pups are pups and still get startled by things. As Bob has said time and time again, often its how the pup recovers that is equally important.

My pups wouldnt go DOWN stairs at all at first, I never emphasized it and they are outside dogs so never even see stairs. The other day Tiko ran into the food prep room and hauled butt up the stairs to the upstairs garage, I came in just as he was looking all proud of himself for going down the stairs on his own for the first time ever. He's now 6 months old, I didn't press the issue and it solved itself.

Firecrackers this young is too early as Bob said... start with a loud pop at a distance and work your way up. But hey you got lucky.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I guess I was sensitive to seeing anthing remotely startling him.

How long do they sleep during the day?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Thanks guys. I guess I was sensitive to seeing anthing remotely startling him.
> 
> How long do they sleep during the day?


Most of the time! Just like a human baby. Eat and sleep are their primary functions. If you try and move along to fast you'll burn out the pup.
Play time should only last a few mins with you. Stop before the pup is tired. Stop when the pup is at it's most interested in playing. 
At this age, take short walks around the yard, etc. This is the absolute best time IMO, to bond with the pup. They don't want to be left alone. From now till 12-14 wks old, you can get a ton of imprinting done. Just keep any play/imprinting very short. Often throught the day but short. 2-3 mins!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

More excellent advice. Thanks a lot Bob.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

One thing I've seen too often....a sound pup with good drives being "exploited". The best advice I've ever gotten was let them grow up. Normal socialization, lots of handling and reassurance with praise for being a brave boy helps so very much. Too much too soon comes back to haunt you in the long run.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I can see how this could happen Pauline. We're just playing and socializing


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I exposed my now 3 1/2 yr old GSD to a ton of stuff as a young pup but I felt I had the expierience to observe and back off if needed. It is sooooo important that you learn to read your dog.


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Just wondering....
If your pup would have reacted negatively to the sound...what would you have done ? 15 feet away IMO is too close especially for a pup you just brought home.

The best advice I got for you is too take your time...enjoy your pup, and socialize heavily. 

I kept a male and female pup from our breeding...and I am enjoying the crap out of them. I will most likely start some form of obedience work and tracking with them as soon as I return from my trip to Vegas...
Cant wait....7 more days 

Leo


----------

